# UDS - BDS Smokers for Sale Web Site - THAT EXPENSIVE?



## silverwolf636 (Nov 7, 2010)

I was just surfin around lookin for nothing when I ran into this site that sells UDS's. Wow!!! Can they really justify the price they are charging for these?

http://bigdrumsmokers.com/smokers.htm

This makes me almost temped to fire up my welder and start building. I could sell them for half the price and make a good profit. Dang!

--ray--


----------



## rdknb (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW, Makes me think the same way as you LOL


----------



## eman (Nov 7, 2010)

No ball valves ,No domed lid??? Getting by on the cheap and charging outrageous prices.

But if he can sell em at that price and sleep at night .Then more power to him.


----------



## bibettc (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking to buy a uds for hubby as Christmas gift anybody sale them with personalization thank u so much


----------



## mdavis735 (Dec 12, 2012)

bibettc said:


> Looking to buy a uds for hubby as Christmas gift anybody sale them with personalization thank u so much


 where are you located? I'm in Austin Texas an built one last week. I would fix it how you want and sell it of you are around here.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 12, 2012)

Big poppa smokers has a kit that's preaty cool.


----------



## nybbq (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess they are some expensive, WOW. They have the same propane torch I start my fire with listed for $50.00 dollars. I bought mine at a Harbor Freight store for $19.95 this year.


----------



## nybbq (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm wrong, That was $59.95 for the torch and not $50.00, sorry


----------

